# Dezenas de tubarões avistados ao largo da costa algarvia



## Gil_Algarvio (27 Ago 2010 às 19:31)

Dezenas de tubarões-martelo têm sido avistadas nos últimos dias, ao largo da costa algarvia. André Dias, tripulante da traineira “Arrifana”, e biólogo marinho, relata o avistamento: “vimos cerca de vinte tubarões”. Havia um praticante de esqui aquático a cerca de cem metros, “Não lhe dissemos nada porque vimos que se dirigia para terra” – disse ao Diário de Noticias.

O especialista em tubarões João Pedro Correia disse ao DN que “os tubarões-martelo não devem assustar ninguém.” Pois de acordo com o especialista trata-se de uma espécie tímida que foge mal sente a presença humana. Por isso não há memória de um ataque desta espécie a um ser humano.

A traineira “Arrifana” acabou por capturar inadvertidamente um destes tubarões com cerca de dois metros e meio, quando recolhiam as redes com cavalas.

O cardume de tubarões foi avistado a cerca de uma milha náutica da costa (1.8 km), o que é raro segundo João Pedro. Normalmente esta espécie é vista a mais de cinco milhas da costa (9,2 km).
http://www.ionline.pt/conteudo/75657-dezenas-tubaroes-avistados-ao-largo-da-costa-algarvia


----------



## MSantos (30 Ago 2010 às 02:18)

Existem várias espécies de tubarões na nossa costa mas não há registo de ataques

A espécie mais frequente é o tubarão azul (tintureira)


----------

